# Nobody understands WHY?!?!



## Con-Going Fox (Apr 24, 2016)

I can remember all the way back to around 6th grade having hard stools, and incomplete bowel movements, with occasional diarrhea. They were never painful, and I had no issues with it at all. It was just a slight inconvenience, but it never bothered me too much. All the way up to the point where I left high school and got my GED, it was the same thing, just hard stools that never hurt or anything, up until December of 2015... I believe it was the 21'st of December, I was at my grandmother's house with friends and family, and I started getting this nagging pain that wouldn't go away... I started feeling gassy, unwell, and the pain kept growing. I decided I would head home, but also had my younger brother, and my friend in the car. I got about halfway home before the pain started to become unbearable! I stopped at a gas station to TRY to push whatever it was out, with only about a peanut sized little thing falling out.. So I decided to keep driving, and made it 3/4 of the way home before I suddenly felt like I had to "go" really bad.. I tried to make it home, but ended up having to pull over.... in the dark... with my brother and friend in the car.. and "go" on the side of the road.. It was water, just straight water, and I hopped back in the car and floored it back to my house, immediately having to rush upstairs, leaving my car running in the driveway. I had several bouts of pain, pressure, relief, and repeat that night, before taking Imodium which gave me instant relief, but was a bad choice.. I seemed to be getting better, but once a week or so would just have this episodes of painful diarrhea. I waited about 2 months of doing this before seeing a doctor, and I ended up having a blockage shown on an x-ray. I took 8 doses of Miralax in 64 oz of gatorade, and proceeded to "flush" myself out for 14 hours, drinking plenty of water. After that, I thought I was done.. But ever since then, the docotr (student doctor. mind you) has had me on 1 1/2 capfuls of miralax daily, and it seems like I just have no control over my bowels.. one minute I'll be doing something, minding my own business, the next minute I'll be racing to find a bathroom. it's usually not associated with pain, but more recently I have had several episodes where I haven't gone to the bathroom all day, and I'll get a sudden, sickening acidic burning feeling in my gut, and have 3 or 4 rounds of painful diarrhea.. it actually brings me to tears sometimes, just the pain of it. I want answers, but my doctor has been delaying my appointments the day before I'm schedules for the past 2 months now.. I would be able to deal with this if I wasn't flying out of state to a MASSIVE convention with limited bathroom access, and 15 minute lines for the elevators to get back to the hotel rooms..

HELP PLEASE


----------



## Frola002 (Aug 8, 2015)

Hi, I would find another doctor. I use to get really painful cramping and I would immediately have to run to the bathroom. It was giving me such bad anxiety. I would just run to the bathroom then take an anti-diahhrea and it would usuallu stop it long enough to get home. I also had burning pain after diahhrea and my doctor said it was because of anal fissures. I have IBS alternating so im now dealing with IBS C.


----------

